# Quick Wolverine Round Trip PNT-CHI-PNT



## AAARGH! (Apr 19, 2010)

On Saturday I took the Wolverine from end to end (Pontiac to Chicago) and returned on Sunday.

*Random Thoughts:*


On time for both trains the whole way.

The windows on the first train were reasonably clean, while the second train were *very* dirty. They had not been washed in quite some time.

Both cafe attendants were very efficient and friendly.

All the conductors and ACs were efficient, but not overly friendly except for one who had a family's young child punch their own tickets. The stack was so thick, the little guy could barely squeeze hard enough to punch all of them. Very cute and a nice thing to let him do.

I loved the running at 95MPH between Kalamazoo and just after the Indiana line.

I had the "Amburger" from the cafe. It was surprisingly good (and filling) for a microwaved burger.

On the way back, I had the cheese pizza. It is a Digiorno pizza, so again, not bad at all.

I was in Business Class on the way back. They only offered us one free drink and had us put our names on a list when we took it. They offered full sized cans of soda or full sized bottles of Tropicana juices plus or other normal beverages.

The air was VERY clear on both days. No haze at all. From just the southeast edge of Lake Michigan, we could see the Chicago skyline clearly across the lake.

The gate agents in Chicago were efficient but cold. I tried to 'make nice' (small talk) with one and was given a cold glare. She then yelled at (more like scolded) a poor twenty-something who just missed her Lincoln Service train and had the gall to ask if they could open the door (it was 3 minutes before departure). They need to learn some customer service techniques or at least how to be civil.

The first train was mostly empty. The second was mostly full - BC was full.

The industrial wasteland around Detroit is sad.

The big steel mills in Indiana are both impressive and disturbing at the same time (pollution, loss of great lakefront habitat, etc...)

*Consist for 353:*

-Cabbage

-Amfleet Club-Dinette (Cafe & Business Class with 2 & 1 seating)

-Horizon Coach

-Horizon Coach

-Horizon Coach

-Horizon Coach

-Horizon Coach

-P42

*Consist for 350:*

-P42

-Amfleet Club-Dinette (Cafe & Business Class with 2 & 1 seating)

-Horizon Coach

-Horizon Coach

-Horizon Coach

-P42

*Chicago:*

I had little time there, so I walked to Millennium Park from my hotel (The Palmer House Hilton) and walked around there a while.

Being it was such a clear and beautiful day, I walked back to Union Station to grab a bite to eat (yes I know, I could have gone to Giordonos, but I wasn't that hungry) and then went up the Sears (Willis) tower at dusk. WHAT a sight! Chicago at night is simply amazing! I have been up the tower before, but not when it was this crystal clear. I could easily see the Michigan shoreline across the lake. Of course I ventured out over the edge onto the glass overhangs they installed. Fun, but didn't faze me one bit. I am used to flying in hot air balloons, so this was pretty similar, just a much more impressive view!

Question: What electrified commuter line runs all the way to South Bend?


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 19, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> Question: What electrified commuter line runs all the way to South Bend?


The South Shore Line.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice report Jeff, thanks!  Ive ridden the Wolverine several times between Chicago and Detroit (my brother -in-law lives in Windsor), Detroit sure looks better from Windsor!  (I believe most pictures are taken from the Ontario side looking across the River!) The old Michigan Central Station is one of the saddest things in Detroit and that's saying something!   

Ive found on most of my BC trips that you only get one drink now and as you said they have you sign for it! The BC seats on this train are much more comfortable and the attendants are good about providing papers etc. As to the friendliness of the staff, If I lived in Detroit I might not be so friendly either! No excuse for the CHI SS gate attendants,

these women seem to be of a certain type, bossy and cold! Of course CHI is great, Ill be there on the 5th on the way to PHL for NTD, hope to do a White Sox game (never been in the new park)and eat some deep dish pizza!Ive seen a few crystal clear days in CHI but never from the Tower, must have been an awesome sight!  BTW-Ive never seen clean windows on this route either in BC or coach!


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 19, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > Question: What electrified commuter line runs all the way to South Bend?
> ...


Thanks! I have seen it, but never knew what is was.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 19, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> Question: What electrified commuter line runs all the way to South Bend?


The South shore Line - It is a nice ride over in the AM - lunch at the airport snack area - ride back in the afternoon.

Street running in Michigan City!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 19, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> No excuse for the CHI SS gate attendants,these women seem to be of a certain type, bossy and cold!


hitler would be proud to know that some of his army are still around working CUS


----------



## fredevad (Apr 20, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


Thanks even more - I checked it out and it looks like I could do a day trip to the South Bend endpoint. I've never ridden electric heavy rail before, sounds like fun.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 20, 2010)

fredevad said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > Ispolkom said:
> ...


Aloha

I am going to apologize first, I am up early to work for a school show today.

It is an electrifying experience.

See :lol:  :lol:  I warned you.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, the South Shore Line is one of the more interesting rides around out of Chicago. You get city views, country view, 79 MPH running in places, and street running in places. You'll also see gauntlet tracks too in places.

Assuming that one has the time, it is something that I highly recommend any railfan try to do. Know however that they don't sell any food on the train, so you must bring something with you or ride all the way to the airport and visit the airport concession stands during your layover.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 20, 2010)

If anyone is interested, here are *PICTURES* I took in '08 when I did the round trip to South Bend from Chicago.


----------



## fredevad (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm moving this to it's own thread - "Chicago's South Shore Line".


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 20, 2010)

For info on SS tickets, schedules, etc see this *LINK*.

For guantlet tracks see this *LINK*.


----------

